# A '12 Corvette ZR1 just arrived in my driveway.



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> We're all not as "privileged" as you Mike (stop rubbing it in!!!) lol


Fortunate... I consider myself fortunate.

One thing this "job" has taught me was to never fall head-over-heels for one car, as there are dozens of "best" cars out there. One week it is the Audi R8 GT, the next it is the Mercedes-Benz SLS or the Aston Martin V12 Vantage... all cars have something special, even if it is just great fuel economy (Volkswagen Jetta diesel) or just a really nice cabin (Audi A7).

I used to drink BMW Kool-Aid by the gallon and defend the brand vehemently on the forums (um... still do, as I just bought an X5), but now I realize there are plenty of other cars out there that are every bit as good.

It is a shame that everyone cannot experience the acceleration of a 911 Turbo, the lateral grip of a ZR1, the turn-in of a GT3, the brakes of a Lotus Exige or the sound of a Lexus LFA. It would really put their own vehicles in perspective.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Fortunate... I consider myself fortunate.
> 
> - Mike


Splitting hairs Mike! You know what I mean, anyways, is your review tempo normally that high or frequent?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Splitting hairs Mike! You know what I mean, anyways, is your review tempo normally that high or frequent?


I just looked through my records and I have reviewed 35 cars since the first of May, so lets say I write about 50-60 cars per year. However, I drive about three times as many cars per year as most of the time I simply get behind the wheel and take a spin just to put the driving experience in my memory bank, if that makes any sense (e.g., I went to the launch of the new Buick Verano this year and GM had most of Buick's product line there - I took an hour or so to drive all back-to-back during my free time).

As you asked, here is a list of the cars I have officially "reviewed" since May (I have an Excel spreadsheet for billing purposes, as I am not that anal). Some of the stories are pending or scheduled:

2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2
2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4
2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
2012 Hyundai Veloster
2012 Bentley Continetal GT
2012 BMW 1 Series M
2012 Audi A7 3.0T
2011 Porsche GT3 Cup
2011 Audi TT
2011 Audi R8 GT
2011 Toyota Land Cruiser
2011 Audi Q7 3.0T
2012 Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG
2011 Mercedes-Benz S63 AMG
2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT-8
2012 Chrysler 300 SRT-8
2011 BMW 6 Series Convertible
2011 Mercedes-Benz CLS550
2012 Kia Soul
2012 Kia Rio 5-Door
2012 Maserati GranTurismo MC
2012 Porsche Panamera Turbo S
2012 Coda Sedan
2011 Lexus LFA
2012 Mazda Mazda3 SkyActive
2012 Buick Verano
2011 Porsche GT3 R Hybrid
2012 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe
2011 Lexus IS-F
2011 Mini Countryman
2013 Scion FR-S
2012 Jaguar XF Supercharged
2012 Bentley Continetal GTC
2012 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
2012 Mercedes-Benz ML63 AMG **
2013 BMW 335i **

** Scheduled within the next 15 days


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW!!! That's a hell of a lineup! If I was gay you would be at the top of my list, sorry BruceX3 LOL!


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh boy, the Kia Soul must have been a thrill in that lineup. :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> WOW!!! That's a hell of a lineup! If I was gay you would be at the top of my list, sorry BruceX3 LOL!


That would only work if I was also gay. 

And, I am not.

Yeah, I have found a pretty good niche.

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwinter said:


> Oh boy, the Kia Soul must have been a thrill in that lineup. :rofl:


Sounds boring, but not when you read the fine print:

Kia flew me to Seoul, Korea, to drive it (I had never been to Korea). Plus, they gave me a tour of their R&D facilities where I got to see 2013 and 2014 models (signed a NDA), stand inside a huge wind tunnel (and they turned it on!), watch airbags being blown up, see engines on dynos that had been running for months and see cars get crushed by a huge press. For a car guy, it was worth the trip.

There are a lot of hidden gems in this industry.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> That would only work if I was also gay.
> 
> And, I am not.
> 
> ...


Lol I know we're not, but a fine niche indeed! Does your son have plans on following in your footsteps?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Lol I know we're not, but a fine niche indeed! Does your son have plans on following in your footsteps?


I don't pressure him one bit, but he does love cars. He is thirteen now, and he crawls over the cars top to bottom each time I get one (his friends love it when I take him to school in the exotics). Funny thing, when I get a car I ask him to go out and set up Bluetooth right away. He comes back in the house and tells me if the infotainment system is intuitive, or whether it sucks. It is amazing how observant he is from the passenger seat re driving dynamics, etc... If you read my Lexus LFA story, I pulled my son out of school for a day just so we could road trip in it!

Oh, he hates writing, but he does want to be an automotive engineer/designer. His goal in life is to have Porsche ask him for advice. I told the CEO of Porsche that. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> I don't pressure him one bit, but he does love cars. He is thirteen now, and he crawls over the cars top to bottom each time I get one (his friends love it when I take him to school in the exotics). Funny thing, when I get a car I ask him to go out and set up Bluetooth right away. He comes back in the house and tells me if the infotainment system is intuitive, or whether it sucks. It is amazing how observant he is from the passenger seat re driving dynamics, etc... If you read my Lexus LFA story, I pulled my son out of school for a day just so we could road trip in it!
> 
> Oh, he hates writing, but he does want to be an automotive engineer/designer. His goal in life is to have Porsche ask him for advice. I told the CEO of Porsche that. :thumbup:
> 
> - Mike


I really enjoyed the LFA story and pictures, he sounds like a bright kid!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> I really enjoyed the LFA story and pictures, he sounds like a bright kid!


Very bright, he wants to go to MIT.

A pic of my kids with the V12 Vantage, one of my favorites (my daughter doesn't like cars, but she likes posing with them).

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Very bright, he wants to go to MIT.
> 
> A pic of my kids with the V12 Vantage, one of my favorites (my daughter doesn't like cars, but she likes posing with them).
> 
> - Mike


:thumbup: Hope he knows how lucky he is!!!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> :thumbup: Hope he knows how lucky he is!!!


Yeah, he does. He spends more time reminding ME how lucky I am. :thumbup:

I know we are off topic, but one of the highlights of this job is taking someone who has never been in a supercar to 60 mph in less than 4 seconds. Most non-enthusiasts think 0-60 in 7 seconds is fast, and they are completely unprepared for the acceleration forces of 500-plus horsepower. It is an unbelievably brief ride that they remember forever.

Taking someone on the track as a passenger, while I drive at 10/10ths, is also a hoot. Grown men scream!

- Mike


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Emission said:


> Yeah, he does. He spends more time reminding ME how lucky I am. :thumbup:
> 
> *I know we are off topic, but one of the highlights of this job is taking someone who has never been in a supercar to 60 mph in less than 4 seconds. Most non-enthusiasts think 0-60 in 7 seconds is fast, and they are completely unprepared for the acceleration forces of 500-plus horsepower. It is an unbelievably brief ride that they remember forever. *
> 
> ...


Amen to that. Having had the chance to drive 3 supercars (and a hell of a fast Porsche Boxster Spyder) I agree. It's an unbelievable feeling. The 599 GTB was the only car I was afraid to floor and never did floor. My insurance had it covered, but it was just too much power to unleash on a regular Texas backroad for a newbie! Even at less than full throttle it was a thrill. :thumbup:

Once the company's car lineup changes I'll be back, though the owner told me his 458 Italia will never be part of the tour.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwinter said:


> Amen to that. Having had the chance to drive 3 supercars (and a hell of a fast Porsche Boxster Spyder) I agree. It's an unbelievable feeling. The 599 GTB was the only car I was afraid to floor and never did floor. My insurance had it covered, but it was just too much power to unleash on a regular Texas backroad for a newbie! Even at less than full throttle it was a thrill. :thumbup:
> 
> Once the company's car lineup changes I'll be back, though the owner told me his 458 Italia will never be part of the tour.


I was handed the keys to a 599 GTB last March at the end of a 15,000-foot runway. I floored it and kept my foot flat... until I hit 205 mph. :thumbup: That was the fastest I have ever driven. I took a McLaren SLR to 203 mph, and an Audi R8 V10 to 185 mph that same afternoon.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> I was handed the keys to a 599 GTB last March at the end of a 15,000-foot runway. I floored it and kept my foot flat... until I hit 205 mph. :thumbup: That was the fastest I have ever driven. I took a McLaren SLR to 203 mph, and an Audi R8 V10 to 185 mph that same afternoon.
> 
> - Mike


I will join the 200MPH club some day...some day. Anyways have you ever gotten your hands on the 599GTO? I heard you pretty much have to know somebody since production was so limited. I would love to see a review on the 599XX! I saw this car in person at the factory in Maranello and it was austounding to say the least!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> I will join the 200MPH club some day...some day. Anyways have you ever gotten your hands on the 599GTO? I heard you pretty much have to know somebody since production was so limited. I would love to see a review on the 599XX! I saw this car in person at the factory in Maranello and it was austounding to say the least!


The 200 mph club was $5,000... I went free.

This is one of my most favorite stories:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/08/world-class-driving-offers-pieces-to-the-200-mph-puzzle-we-asse/

Never driven the 599GTO or 599XX. I can get my hands on anything I want if I try... and have a compelling story. My goal in 2012 is a McLaren F1. 

- Mike


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Emission said:


> Very bright, he wants to go to MIT.
> 
> A pic of my kids with the V12 Vantage, one of my favorites (my daughter doesn't like cars, but she likes posing with them).
> 
> - Mike


I can't wait to see what you hook your boy up with come prom time in a few years.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> I can't wait to see what you hook your boy up with come prom time in a few years.


Ha ha...

In reality I am the only one who can drive the cars, which kinda sucks. Due to insurance reasons (the vehicles are insured by the automaker and the liability by my client), even my wife isn't allowed behind the wheel. My photographer can drive them, when he wants.

It sucks because I often want to see how loud a car is from the back seat, or hear its exhaust from the outside - both are impossible from behind the wheel.

Regardless, I will get him something cool for prom.

- Mike


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha! Nice assessment and sounds spot-on. 

It is stifling why GM refuses to at the least slap a pair of RECAROS in there... FAIL!

Life is NOT all about 0-60 or even 0-200... Rather HOW you get there IMO. 

~ Big Marcus


----------

